# Don't Know if This is the Place for This but...



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I live in the woods in the Missouri Ozarks, close to Mountain View.
Yesterday we had a stray dog in the yard. We tried to run him off but he keeps coming back. He is in good health but skinny. And so VERY friendly. He looks to be about 1 1/2 to 2 years old. He's a mixture of some kind of collie, he's mostly black with some brown & white on him. I love him! But we are in the process of selling our place & living in a camper for awhile & he just wouldn't work in that with our other 2 dogs. If anyone is interested in having a very good dog, please PM me. Or maybe even look at my thread selling our place. The ad in survivalrealty has our phone number. My internet is at McDonald's for awhile so I don't check it every day. Call me!


----------

